# Blended Contrasts, a timbrel listening piece for modified pierrot lunaire ensemble



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

An octet timbrel piece. This isn't the smallest or least versatile group of instruments, but still tension and relief are a big factor. How to maintain interest without a whole orchestra. Anyways, I think I did decent at this around the 7-10 minute mark, could've done much better otherwise. It uses a 7 octave multi-octave scale. I think next time I'd change which scale(s) I use to better aid tension/relief. Constructive criticism sought.


----------

